

Why I Hope to Die at 75 - akbarnama
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/09/why-i-hope-to-die-at-75/379329/?single_page=true

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131946)

------
MichaelCrawford
Don't say that.

My mother is 75. So is her twin sister.

Ever see the movie "Harold and Maude"?

